# Puppy may need to be fattend up??



## kaylahunsader (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post and I just joined. I just got a puppy about a week ago and he is 13 weeks or maybe even 14 and only weighs 13 to 14 lbs. Is this way small and what could I do to fatten him up? 
Thanks


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Don't even try! Your pup should stay lean and mean, it's healthiest for his hips and joints. As long as he's eating and active, don't worry about his weight unless he starts losing.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Weight is not the only indication of fat vs thin. If he's on the smaller side it might be a perfect weight for him, and you have to realize that the breed standard for an adult has a weight range of 22 pounds, and there are also dogs being bred outside the standard so there's quite a bit of size variation in the breed. A dog who will be 75 pounds as an adult is likely going to weigh less as a puppy than a dog who will be 90 pounds as an adult. 

Feeding him more will not make him grow quicker or end up bigger, that's determined by genetics. It will just make him fatter, and fatter is not better. Is he overly skinny - can you see as well as feel every rib?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Weight in relation to age is much too variable in puppies for us to determine from your post. If you could post pictures we would be better able to give you our opinions. The general rule of thumb is you don't want to see ribs (or maybe just the last two in adults), but you want to easily feel them when lightly running your hands along their sides. If you can't easily feel ribs your dog could lose some weight. If your dog's ribs, spine, and hip bones can be seen, your dog may need to gain some weight.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

kaylahunsader said:


> Hi, this is my first post and I just joined. I just got a puppy about a week ago and he is 13 weeks or maybe even 14 and only weighs 13 to 14 lbs. Is this way small and what could I do to fatten him up?
> Thanks


I have not seen your dog but that sounds pretty light/small. Is he skinny?
At 2 months the average weight for a male is 19.9lbs, female is 16.6lbs. At 3 months, male =31.3, female=26.7.
He could just be small but you should take him to a vet and have him thoroughly checked out. See if the vet thinks he is skinny or if he is just small.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

TechieDog said:


> I have not seen your dog but that sounds pretty light/small. Is he skinny?
> At 2 months the average weight for a male is 19.9lbs, female is 16.6lbs. At 3 months, male =31.3, female=26.7.
> He could just be small but you should take him to a vet and have him thoroughly checked out. See if the vet thinks he is skinny or if he is just small.


 
Do you have a source or link for these average weights by age? I would love to see that for my knowledge or lack of on this.

Weight per age varies so much, you can see that in the weight threads here. 

12 week 31 pound male is pretty heavy IMO.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know how scientific it is but FWIW I got it from a breeders (Ryanhaus) website. I tracked my pups litter and it seemed to be pretty close. Keep in mind they are only AVERAGEs.


----------



## Oldnewbie (Jul 21, 2011)

Roughly 2 pounds per week for females and 2.5 pounds per week for males.


----------

